# [LAMP] No consigo que chute el módulo php

## Solusan

Buenas,

El problema es que he conseguido que se instale Apache, y sirve web, pero cuando accedo a phpmyadmin, me encuentro con que no me parsea el php y me lista el código...

Que podría hacer?

Gracias!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> $cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']   = '';// '82xxxxxxxxx415575';

 

Busca en tu document root /phpmyadmin/config.inc.php una linea como la de arriba y dejala como la he dejado yo, a lo mejor suena la flauta.

----------

## kalcetoh

en /etc/conf.d/apache2 quizar quieras poner esto:

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D PHP4"
```

tienes instalado php y mod_php verdad??

----------

## Solusan

 *kalcetoh wrote:*   

> en /etc/conf.d/apache2 quizar quieras poner esto:
> 
> ```
> APACHE2_OPTS="-D PHP4"
> ```
> ...

 

Si si:

```

gentoo ~ # qpkg -l | grep mod_php

dev-php/mod_php-4.4.0 *

/usr/bin/php-config.mod_php

/usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.4.0

/usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.4.0/LICENSE.gz

/usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.4.0/CREDITS.gz

/usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.4.0/EXTENSIONS.gz

/usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.4.0/INSTALL.gz

/usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.4.0/TODO.gz

/usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.4.0/README.CVS-RULES.gz

/usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.4.0/README.EXT_SKEL.gz

/usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.4.0/README.EXTENSIONS.gz

/usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.4.0/README.QNX.gz

/usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.4.0/README.PARAMETER_PARSING_API.gz

/usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.4.0/README.STREAMS.gz

/usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.4.0/README.SELF-CONTAINED-EXTENSIONS.gz

/usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.4.0/README.TESTING.gz

/usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.4.0/README.SUBMITTING_PATCH.gz

/usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.4.0/README.Zeus.gz

/usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.4.0/README.UNIX-BUILD-SYSTEM.gz

/usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.4.0/NEWS.gz

/usr/share/doc/mod_php-4.4.0/TODO_SEGFAULTS.gz

/etc/apache2/conf/modules.d/70_mod_php.conf

```

Y también php.

Pero no chuta.....

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   $cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']   = '';// '82xxxxxxxxx415575'; 
> 
> Busca en tu document root /phpmyadmin/config.inc.php una linea como la de arriba y dejala como la he dejado yo, a lo mejor suena la flauta.

 

nada.... :/

no me va ....

----------

## kalcetoh

Has probado a ver si te funciona con otros arhivos .php, puede probar con el que hay en http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Php. Y nos dices a ver si te funciona, si no es que el problema es de php y no de phpmyadmin.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> <?php
> 
> phpinfo();
> 
> ?>
> ...

 

Si no has hecho esta prueba hazla y nos cuentas:

Pega el codigo de arriba en un archivo lo_qu_sea.php y copialo a tu ducumento raiz, despues llamalo desde mozilla http://localhost:num_puerto/lo_que_sea.php

Deberia darte una salida con abundantes datos de tu instalación de php.

----------

## DDrDark

Jeje, yo ayer tambien instale apache+php+mysql. En fin yo tenia el mismo problema pero con apache y php

Aver si te sirve esto que eh sacado de este lugar

 *Quote:*   

> edit /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf and add this line
> 
> LoadModule php4_module /usr/lib/apache2-extramodules/libphp4.so 

 

Antes me fije si la ruta existia y si el archivo .so estaba, y si, todo era correcto

Espero q te sirva, saludos

----------

## Solusan

Bueno parece ser que parte de la solución está aquí:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/LAMP_Setup_Step_By_Step

El problema es que me sigue saliendo:

```
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /phpmyadmin/ on this server.

Apache/2.0.54 (Gentoo/Linux) PHP/4.4.0 Server at 192.168.1.45 Port 80
```

Ahí parcede que no tengo acceso al puerto 80, sin embargo, si puedo ver la pag. de Apache  :Confused: 

Alguna idea?

Gracias!!

----------

## frodoweb

Eso ya es cuestion de permisos; mira a ver tu DocumentRoot o /var/www en su defecto. Tambien investiga por "User" y "Group" en httpd.conf

----------

